# July Pen Box Buy



## Monty (Jul 15, 2008)

_*8/07/08*__* *_Just had a phone call from Novel box that the black top cardboard boxes will not be in for another *2-3 weeks*. At this point, we have two options.
1 - keep on waiting until they come in or
2 - go with the gold top cardboard boxes for immediate delivery.
Which ever we do, it has to one or the other.

At this point, if you do not wish to wait or change to the gold top boxes, let me knw and I'll refund your money.

_***********************************************************************************************************
7/31/08  *_Some things really tick me off……
  Before I started this group box buy I called Novel box to confirm that they would have the boxes available when I placed my order the end of this month. Well, I called to place the order and was told the cardboard boxes were on back order – _1to 2 weeks_. They are _supposed_ to call me when they come in and are to be shipped. If this is a problem for anyone, please let me know and I’ll refund your money. 
  Also, if anyone that missed out wants to take a chance, PM me your order if I am able to add you order before the order ships, I’ll send you a PayPal Invoice at that time.

_*


7/30/08 - THIS BUY IS NOW CLOSED*_
I will most likely have extras, so if you missed out, PM me and I'll let you know what is available.
*****************************************************************************************************
I've received numerous requests for pen boxes so I guess it's time for another buy. This one will run until 6AM central time Monday, July 28.
Here is the link to my web page for placing orders -
www.woodenwonderstx.com/JulyBoxBuy.html
Novel box increased their prices. There has been some confusion in the past about the "shipping fee" as it was called that was the PayPal fee.  I have added 4% to the price of the boxes to cover the PayPal fee so this will no longer be added in. 
<h2>PLEASE BE SURE TO SELECT THE SHIPPING COST FROM THE BOTTOM OF THE WEB PAGE.</h2>
If you forget, it just adds in extra PayPal fees.
Also, I will ship internationally. Email me for the shipping cost.


----------



## spitfire (Jul 16, 2008)

Monty,
I just sent my order in for 50 box,50 sleeves and 2 orders of pouches. I was just thinking the other day that I Monty does a box buy soon I am running low.


----------



## UKpenmaker (Jul 18, 2008)

Many thanks for the info Mannie. PM sent.


----------



## Monty (Jul 21, 2008)

Since I don't see an edit function for this thread, I'll add to it.

There is less than one week left on this buy. Here is an update on the box orders. 
*PLEASE *check what i have listed for you and let me know if there is a mistake (I have been know to make them).


----------



## JohnU (Jul 21, 2008)

Thanks Monty, I just sent my order and payment.  John


----------



## bruce119 (Jul 22, 2008)

I plan on ordering as soon as I catch my breath from the change over.

Mannie do you have the velvet pouches that fit a pen the long skinny ones.

Thanks
Bruce


----------



## Monty (Jul 22, 2008)

Bruce, I don't like the pen sleeves/velvet pouches from Novel Box. They feel cheap. Someone else had some nice pen pouches listed earlier. I'll see if I can find them.


----------



## Monty (Jul 25, 2008)

7/25/08 - About 60 hours left in this buy. Here is an update on the orders so far.
*PLEASE CHECK YOUR ORDER FOR ACCURACY.

*


----------



## scoutharps (Jul 27, 2008)

I'd like 25 each of the cardboard boxes, but I[m having check out problems.  So I'd like to just send you a check, can you please PM me?


----------



## Monty (Jul 27, 2008)

scoutharps said:


> I'd like 25 each of the cardboard boxes, but I[m having check out problems.  So I'd like to just send you a check, can you please PM me?



PM sent.


----------



## Monty (Jul 27, 2008)

For those that tried to order over the last day or so, there was a problem with my web hosting company, seems they "accidentally" parked numerous web sites. I also couldn't receive any email. It appears that everything is back to normal now.
Since the site has been down, I'll extend the closing date to Wednesday morning, July 30, at 6AM central time.


----------



## bruce119 (Jul 27, 2008)

I just put an order in for for 30 boxes.

Thanks
Bruce


----------



## Boss302 (Jul 27, 2008)

Hi Mannie:  I just put in an order for 50 cardboard single boxes with sleeves.

Thanks again,

Pat


----------



## Monty (Jul 28, 2008)

UPDATE 7/28  Here are the orders as of 8:30 AM this morning. Please review your order for accuracy. I have been known to make mistakes.
I will close this buy on Wednesday July 30 at 7AM central time.


----------



## RDH79 (Jul 28, 2008)

Hi Monty, I have been trying to add the cardboard boxes to my cart but with no luck. What do I need to do?? Thanks Rich H.


----------



## thewishman (Jul 28, 2008)

:glasses-nerdy:Thanks to whoever caused the glitches! Just got orders for pen and pencil sets and needed the double boxes.


----------



## Monty (Jul 28, 2008)

Rich - Email replied to.

Chris - Got your order.


----------



## Monty (Jul 29, 2008)

7/29/08 - Less than 24 hours left to get your order in.
Please check your order for accuracy if you have not already do so.


----------



## ScribbleSticks (Jul 29, 2008)

Hi Mannie,
I just realized that I really DO need sleeves.  I would like to add 100 sleeves to my order.  Would you like me to do that online?  It looks like it will charge me shipping again, but if need be, that's what I'll do.  Thanks!!  Tom


----------



## RDH79 (Jul 29, 2008)

Hi Monty Had checkout problems with the web page so I sent you a order by e-mail. send me a PP invoice. Thanks Rich H.


----------



## Monty (Jul 30, 2008)

Tom - I'll add the sleeves to your order and send you a PP invoice tonight.
Rick - Got your order.


----------



## Monty (Jul 30, 2008)

Here's the final tally of the boxes.  PLEASE double check your order if you have not do so and let me know if there is an error.


----------



## Monty (Jul 31, 2008)

Please ready the edit of my first post.


----------



## bruce119 (Jul 31, 2008)

Mannie That is no problem for me. I got plenty this is the off season here in Florida so I wont need them till late fall.

Thanks for doing this
Bruce


----------



## UKpenmaker (Aug 2, 2008)

No problem here either Mannie, no need to rush them out when you do get them, whenever suits you is fine by me.
Many thanks.
Andy


----------



## Monty (Aug 7, 2008)

Please see edit of 8/07/08 in my first post.


----------



## ScribbleSticks (Aug 7, 2008)

Mannie,
I can wait for the black boxes. If I'm the only one holding up the order, go ahead with the gold boxes and I'll live with it. Really, no BIG deal either way.


----------



## spitfire (Aug 7, 2008)

Mannie,
If I am understanding what you are saying. I can get black cardboard box with a gold top? If that is the case I will do that so I can take delivery sooner. let me know. Thanks


----------



## igran7 (Aug 7, 2008)

I'd rather wait for the black top boxes.  But, I'll go along with the majority.


----------



## jdoug5170 (Aug 7, 2008)

I too can and will wait for what ever the majority wishes.

Doug


----------



## Boss302 (Aug 7, 2008)

I'd rather get the boxes now with the gold tops but it's not a huge deal either way.

Pat


----------



## Monty (Aug 7, 2008)

Everyone that ordered boxes should have received an email from me this evening. If you did not get one, let me know.


----------



## mariner (Aug 7, 2008)

I can go either way and be fine with it, whatever the majority decides is OK by me.

Gary V


----------



## BobBurt (Aug 8, 2008)

Mannie....I didnt get an email, I am easy, I will take what ever box you send me

Thanks for doing this


----------



## UKpenmaker (Aug 8, 2008)

I am in no rush and would prefer the all black. 
But i will go with the majority count either way.


----------



## Monty (Aug 8, 2008)

Just talked to Novel box, the black boxes just arrived this morning, and we can split the order between the black top and gold top boxes. I'm emailing everybody again to see which one they want (Bob Bert I'll make sure you're included this time :biggrin::biggrin. If I don't hear back from you by Sunday evening, I'll assume you want black. I will make the final changes Monday.

And if anyone missed out and wants to place an order, contact me by 6PM central time Sunday evening, Aug 10 at woodenwondersATwoodenwonderstxDOTcom (replace the AT and DOT with the appropriate key stroke).


----------



## UKpenmaker (Aug 8, 2008)

Black for me please Mannie.
Many thanks for all your hard work


----------



## Monty (Aug 14, 2008)

Boxes arrived today, but I was a little too busy to start working on them -
http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?p=456978#post456978
I'll start getting them together this weekend.


----------



## Monty (Aug 17, 2008)

Got all the orders boxes up with only one problem, and that person has been contacted. I'll get the boxes weighted and postage labels made tomorrow night.

I have the following left if anyone missed out and needs boxes.
100 - single black top cardboard boxes
155 - single gold top cardboard boxes
200 - sleeves for cardboard boxes


----------



## ScribbleSticks (Aug 17, 2008)

Hi Mannie,
I'll take 100 of the Gold Top Singles with sleeves, please and thanks.


----------



## Monty (Aug 18, 2008)

ScribbleSticks said:


> Hi Mannie,
> I'll take 100 of the Gold Top Singles with sleeves, please and thanks.


This would be in addition to your current order waiting to ship tomorrow?


----------



## ScribbleSticks (Aug 20, 2008)

Hi Mannie,
I did a dumb thing. I "replied" to the email I received. You know, the one that clearly says "DO NOT REPLY TO THIS EMAIL!". What can I say in defense? It was 1:30 a.m. and I wasn't at the top of my game.

Anyway, yes, I would like 100 additional boxes; Gold Tops with Sleeves, please.

Please ship them as soon as possible. I'm down to my last 5 boxes and I have Farmers' Market on Saturday.

One other note: Some how you got hold of my PayPal email address (rc4fun) which is not an address I use for incoming mail, just incoming money via PayPal. Please use ScribbleSticks(at)cableone(dot)net for future communications.

Thanks for putting this all together!! I'll be looking for your PayPal request for the additional boxes and sleeves. I do have it right, don't I? There should be 100 Black Top boxes, 100 Gold Top boxes, 200 sleeves and 1 pack of pouches (burgundy, I think).

Best Wishes,

Tom


----------



## Monty (Aug 20, 2008)

Tom,
I'll get the 200 off in tomorrows mail, don't know if you'll get them for Saturday though.
And you did order a pack of burgundy pouches.


----------



## Monty (Aug 21, 2008)

The last of the boxes ordered are going out today. If you do not receive them in about a week, let me know (2 weeks for international shipping).
I still have still have some single black and gold top cardboard boxes and sleeves left. PM me if you want some.


----------



## Boss302 (Aug 23, 2008)

Hi Mannie:  I received my boxes Friday.  Thanks again for your efforts!!!!!!!!

Pat


----------



## RDH79 (Aug 23, 2008)

Mannie: I received my boxes Friday. Thank You for running the buy. Rich H.


----------



## bruce119 (Aug 23, 2008)

I got my boxes also
Thanks


----------



## rlofton (Aug 23, 2008)

Mannie;

Received my shipment.  Thanks for hosting the buy!

Rudy


----------



## BobBurt (Aug 24, 2008)

Mannie

Received my boxes today....Thank you very much


----------

